# grasshopper!



## Hardrock (Jul 26, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## AdamCaudill (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice! - The only thing that jumps out at me is the background. Not sure what the surface is, but I would like to see a more 'natural' background.

What lens setup did you use for this?


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 26, 2009)

I used a 100mm canon macro with a xt body. I found him hanging on my outside window glass around ten at night.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 27, 2009)

He looks like he wants too kill u for taking his picture lol but its cute


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 28, 2009)

Holy macro.  What a nice shot.  How big was he and how close did you get to him to get this photo?


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 28, 2009)

He was about a inch and a half long , I was about six inches away. I took about thirty pictures all with flash and he just hung on to the window while I took the pictures. Thanks!


----------

